# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  ابزارهای Obfuscating و محافظت از سورس

## بابک زواری

همانطور که میدونید در دات نت فایل اجرایی شما با کمک ابزارهایی به سورس تبدیل میشه و در اکثر موارد افراد میتوانند سورس کامل برنامه شما رو ببینن و یا از خیلی تکنیکها و مسائل امنیتی شما به راحتی آب خوردن مطلع بشن.
با کمک ابزارهای دیگه هم شما میتونید جلوی این کار رو بگیرید ( با همان لیوان و به همان راحتی آب خوردن قبلی)
در این سایت شما اطلاعاتی راجع به این ابزاها پیدا میکنید ؛ با تشکر از آقای شهریار که این سایت رو معرفی کردن
http://www.howtoselectguides.com/dot...FUtRGgodnhhqAA

اگر هم محافظی برای دات نت نسخه 2 پیدا کردید بقیه رو بی نصیب نذارید ؛ منم روی محافظهایی برای دات نت کار میکنم ببینم میشه برای نسخه جدید دات نت استفاده کرد یا نه

----------


## Babak-Aghili

توی سایت ماکروسافت ، هم چیزهایی هست که البته اکثرشون توی همون لینکی که مرحمت فرمودید هم موجود است ...
*http://msdn.microsoft.com/vcsharp/programming/tools
*

----------


## بابک زواری

این ابزاهای  Obfuscating برای دات نت نسخه یک برای نسخه جدید هم جواب میده؟

----------


## sh

سلام بابک 

برای دات نت نسخه 2.0 اگر شد امشب لینکشو میگذارم

----------


## بابک زواری

ممنون شهریار جان
منم همچنان در حال جستجو هستم

----------


## Babak-Aghili

این با 1 و 1.1 و 2.0 سازگار است : جایزه هم برده !

*http://www.9rays.net/cgi-bin/compone...&cid=86&ADV=ST*

----------


## بابک زواری

به خاطر این ابزار من امروز نزدیک به 6 ساعت آنلاین بودم اما کرکش گیر نیومد که نیومد

----------


## sh

منم گیر همین کرکش هستم

----------


## بابک زواری

کسی این ابزار یا مشابه اونو گیر نیاورد

----------


## meh_secure

اسم کامل نرم افزار رو بگید من با DC++‎ کرکش رو search می کنم.

----------


## sh

منم هر روز حداقل نیم ساعت وقتم صرف جستجوی همین ابرارهاست ولی .....

----------


## meh_secure

نمیدونم با این برنامه کار کردی یا نه. ولی اطلاعاتش رو از user هاش می گیره برای عضو شدن در اون هم حداقل باید بالای 5 گیگابایت اطلاعات Share کنی. فکر کنم بشه با این وضعیت پیداش کرد.

----------


## بابک زواری

پیدا بشه با هرچی میشه بشه
من تا به حال اینقدر درگیر کرک یک نرم افزار نبودم

----------


## sh

من تو نرم افزارهای Emule و Edonkey ندیدم اگر برنامه اشتراک فایل بهتری میشناسین بگین من اینترنت پر سرعت دارم بلکه تو اونا باشه

----------


## بابک زواری

بهترین جا برای جستجو یکی BitTorrent هست و یکی هم RapisShare

----------


## بابک زواری

در ضمن من دارم به جاهایی میرسم 
یعنی قولش رو دادن که بهم بدن

----------


## Peyman_Ranjbar

xenocode  هم در این باره نسخه جدید 2006 داده.
فکر کنم کرک این راحت تر گیر بیاد..
به هر حال اگه موفق شدید منو بی خبر نذارین.
XENOCODE

----------


## Peyman_Ranjbar

> پیدا بشه با هرچی میشه بشه
> من تا به حال اینقدر درگیر کرک یک نرم افزار نبودم


من برای دات نت 1.1 بیشتر از یه هفته وقت گذاشتم ولی کرک 9rays گیر نیومد.

----------


## بابک زواری

Xenocode یک سرویس پک برای نسخه نهایی VS2005 داده یک نسخه هم به نام PostBuilder نمیدونم چی کار کنیم .
همینطور موندیم

----------


## بابک زواری

دوست عزیز SM ممنون از لینکهاتون ؛ اما متاسفانه هر دوی اونا آلوده به کرم بودن و سیستم خود منم آلوده کردن.
به همین خاطر برای جلوگیری از آلودگی دیگران اونا رو پاک کردم

----------


## sm

معذرت میخوام...

----------


## محمد عرب

با عرض سلام
پس این Dotfuscator Community Edition که همراه VS 2005 نصب میشه چیه؟
--------------------
با تشکر
محمد عرب

----------


## بابک زواری

> با عرض سلام
> پس این Dotfuscator Community Edition که همراه VS 2005 نصب میشه چیه؟


فکر کنم نسخه فول نیست ؛ مینویسه Unregister نمیشه روش حساب کرد و ریسک کرد

----------


## محمد عرب

با سلام
فایل HELP این برنامه ای که گفتم در آدرس
\\Microsoft Visual Studio 8\Application\PreEmptive Solutions\Dotfuscator Community 
Edition
هستش و توی آن نوشته که این برنامه دو نسخه دیگر هم دارد که یکی از آنها نسخه Professional هستش و لینکی برای آنها داده .
در صورت امکان شما هم یک نگاهی بیاندازید.
-----------------
با تشکر
محمد عرب

----------


## بابک زواری

دقیقا منم هر دو نسخه رو دانلود کردم ؛ اما نیاز به یک کرک کوچولو داره که گیر نمیاد

----------


## mk_fani

> دقیقا منم هر دو نسخه رو دانلود کردم ؛ اما نیاز به یک کرک کوچولو داره که گیر نمیاد


لطفا لینک دانلود را بگذارید.

----------


## بابک زواری

کسی این برنامه ها رو گیر نیاورد ؟
واقعا کسی بدون protect کردن برنامه اش رو میده بیرون ؟

----------


## HO457

آقای زواری و دوستان عزیز دیگه اسم چند تا برنامه مربوط به این کار رو اینجا بگید من دنبال کرکش بگردم ببینم پیدا میشه

----------


## Mehrafrooz

آقای زواری منظورتون برنامه این سایته :
http://preemptive.com/products/dotfuscator/index.html
همینه ؟

----------


## بابک زواری

> آقای زواری منظورتون برنامه این سایته :
> http://preemptive.com/products/dotfuscator/index.html
> همینه ؟


یکیش همینه ؛ اما مهمترین اون XenoCode هست

----------


## HO457

برنامه decompiler .net 2005 رو با **** گرفتم. نصب کردم، ولی هی راه میره رو اعصابم. یه برنامه ساده دات نت 2 رو با حالت obfuscate، زدم decompile کرد. ولی موقع اجرا ایراد میگیره. پدر کدی که نوشته بودم و در آورد. $512 دلار هم قیمتشه.
کسی با این کار کرده؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بابک زواری

> برنامه decompiler .net 2005 رو با **** گرفتم. نصب کردم، ولی هی راه میره رو اعصابم. یه برنامه ساده دات نت 2 رو با حالت obfuscate، زدم decompile کرد. ولی موقع اجرا ایراد میگیره. پدر کدی که نوشته بودم و در آورد. $512 دلار هم قیمتشه.
> کسی با این کار کرده؟؟؟؟؟


این برنامه که میخواهید decompile کنید خودتون نوشتید یا یک برنامه دیگه هست ؟ چون معمولا برنامه هایی که protect میشن این وضعیت پیش میاد ؛ یعنی موقع انجام عملیات ایراد میگیره.
من فکر کنم مجبور بشم که XenoCode رو اورجینال بخرم ؛

----------


## HO457

> این برنامه که میخواهید decompile کنید خودتون نوشتید یا یک برنامه دیگه هست ؟


نه،‌خودم نوشتم. یه برنامه خیلی ساده که فکر نکنم 10 خط هم باشه. خیلی خفن هم obfuscate کرده. ولی اجرا نمیکنه. از اینجا نسخه trial رو بگیرید. 50% کد رو بیشتر رمز نمیکنه. ولی اگه مشکلی نداره کرکش رو هم بزارم:
http://www.junglecreatures.com/

----------


## بابک زواری

> نه،‌خودم نوشتم. یه برنامه خیلی ساده که فکر نکنم 10 خط هم باشه. خیلی خفن هم obfuscate کرده. ولی اجرا نمیکنه. از اینجا نسخه trial رو بگیرید. 50% کد رو بیشتر رمز نمیکنه. ولی اگه مشکلی نداره کرکش رو هم بزارم:
> http://www.junglecreatures.com/


این برنامه هم سورس میکنه و هم Protect ؟ 
من دقیق متوجه منظور شما نشدم شما با این ابزار نمیتونید سورس کنید ؟ یا اینکه برنامه محافظت شده اتون اجرا نمیشه ؟

----------


## HO457

آقای زواری، این برنامه فایل exe برنامه شما رو میگیره، بعد داخل برنامه با حالت obfuscation میزنید فایل رو decompile کنه، وقتی این کار تموم شد، سورسی که به شما میده اصلا" قابل فهم نیست،‌من که خودم هیچی از کدهای تولید شده نفهمیدم.مرحله بعد پروژه تولید شده رو داخل vs باید دوباره کامپایل کنید.
امیدوارم منظورم رو متوجه شده باشید.

----------


## Mohammad .net

با سلام 

آیا نوشتن یک برنامه  obfuscator خیلی مشکله ؟

----------


## بابک زواری

> با سلام 
> 
> آیا نوشتن یک برنامه obfuscator خیلی مشکله ؟


یک مدته میخوام روی این موضوع مطالعه کنم ولی نمیشه چرخ رو دوباره اختراع کرد مخصوصا اینکه ما امکان فروش بین اللملی هم نداریم و این برنامه هم بسیار پیچیده هست .
من شخصا فکر کنم اگر بخرم بهتره چون واقعا نمیتونم ریسک کنم و برنامه هام رو همینطور بدم بیرون .

نمونه کد ریسورس شده 
بخش چک کردن لایسنس (هر چند در انتهای کد درست دیکد نشده اما ابزارهای دیگه ایی هستند که همون قسمت آخر رو هم صاف و درست میدن دست هکر ) 
شما باشید برای کدی که ماه ها و یا شاید بیش یکسال زحمت کشیدید میدید دست یکنفر اونم به این راحتی سورسش کنه و استفاده کنه ؟


 
 
using Microsoft.VisualBasic;
using Microsoft.VisualBasic.CompilerServices;
using System;
using System.Management;
namespace ClassBuilderLicensing
{
  public class Licensing
  {
    public string GetMyKey
    {
      get
      {
        try
        {
          string str2 = "";
          string[] strs1 = Strings.Replace(GetMACAddress(), "-", ":", 1, -1, CompareMethod.Binary).Split(":".ToCharArray());
          str1 = String.Concat(new string[]{"00452", strs1[0], "62-FE", strs1[1], "CB", strs1[2], strs1[4], "-", strs1[3], "RC", strs1[5]});
        }
        catch (string str1)
        {
          ProjectData.SetProjectError(str1);
          str1 = "";
          ProjectData.ClearProjectError();
        }
        return str1;
      }
    }
    // Decompilation not complete! (2)
    public string GetMACAddress()
    {
      string str2;
      ManagementObject managementObject;
      ManagementObjectCollection managementObjectCollection;
      ManagementObjectEnumerator managementObjectEnumerator;
      str2 = "";
      ManagementClass managementClass = new ManagementClass("Win32_NetworkAdapterConfiguration  ");
      managementObjectCollection = managementClass.GetInstances();
      managementObjectEnumerator = managementObjectCollection.GetEnumerator();
      managementObject = (ManagementObject)managementObjectEnumerator.Curre  nt;
      if (!BooleanType.FromObject(managementObject["IPEnabled"])) goto IL_0056 else goto IL_0043;
      str2 = managementObject["MacAddress"].ToString();
      IL_0054:  leave.s    IL_0072
      if (managementObjectEnumerator.MoveNext()) goto IL_0024 else goto IL_005f;
      IL_005f:  leave.s    IL_0072
      if (managementObjectEnumerator != null)
      {
        ((IDisposable)managementObjectEnumerator).Dispose(  );
      }
      IL_0071:  endfinally 
      IL_0072:  leave.s    IL_0086
      ProjectData.SetProjectError(e);
      str2 = "";
      ProjectData.ClearProjectError();
      IL_0084:  leave.s    IL_0086
      return str2;
    }
  }
}

----------


## بابک زواری

فکر کنم بتونم بنویسم ؛ ببینم کسی ابزار توپی برای ریسورس کردن داره که باهاش بتونم تست کنم ؟

----------


## Mohammad .net

براتون آرزوی موفقیت می کنم و اگه کمکی ازم بر بیاد در خدمتم

-
من از این استفاده می کنم:

http://www.aisto.com/roeder/dotnet/

----------


## بابک زواری

> براتون آرزوی موفقیت می کنم و اگه کمکی ازم بر بیاد در خدمتم
> -
> من از این استفاده می کنم:
> http://www.aisto.com/roeder/dotnet/


قربانت ؛ فکر کنم این برای دات نت نسخه یک باشه ؟

----------


## alirezador

آقای زواری پس بیاین با هم بشینیم بزنیم سرمون ( البته یک مداح هم از تیم برنامه نویسها باید بیاریم)
یا این که یه ده نفر جمع بشیم پول تو جیبیهامون را بزاریم و بخریمش

----------


## بابک زواری

> آقای زواری پس بیاین با هم بشینیم بزنیم سرمون ( البته یک مداح هم از تیم برنامه نویسها باید بیاریم)
> یا این که یه ده نفر جمع بشیم پول تو جیبیهامون را بزاریم و بخریمش


هیچ نیازی به این کار نیست ؛ یک برنامه هرچند ناقص نوشتم که جلوی این ریسورسها رو میگیره ؛ فقط کاربر پسن نیست و باید یکم وقت بذارم تا ترگل و ور گلش کنم .
اگر وقت کردم و تونستم که هیچ ؛ اگر هم نتونستم که همینطوری در اختیار همه میذارم .
البته یک ابزاری هم در این مورد دارم که به وقتش به همه میگیم .

----------


## alirezador

آقای زواری ممنون از محبتتون فکر میکنید تا کی بتونید این مسئله را تموم کنید

----------


## Hamedm

سلام



> هیچ نیازی به این کار نیست ؛ یک برنامه هرچند ناقص نوشتم که جلوی این ریسورسها رو میگیره ؛ فقط کاربر پسن نیست و باید یکم وقت بذارم تا ترگل و ور گلش کنم .
> اگر وقت کردم و تونستم که هیچ ؛ اگر هم نتونستم که همینطوری در اختیار همه میذارم .
> البته یک ابزاری هم در این مورد دارم که به وقتش به همه میگیم .


عزیز جان لطف میکنی.

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## once4ever

دوستان میشه یکی از این برنامه ها که decode میکنند رو معرفی کنید؟
بنظرم اگه یه گروه تشکیل بدید و با هم کارکنید (کنیم! اگه افتخار بدید) سریعتر به جواب میرسیم.
موفق باشید

----------


## sh

تو را من چشم در راهم

----------


## once4ever

(اگه مربوط نبود حذفش کنید)
چجوری میشه یک برنامه .net رو کامل کامپایل کرد . یعنی دیگه نیاز به فریم ورک نداشته باشه و مثل یک application مستقل عمل کنه؟
فکرکنم اینجوری احتمال decode کردنش کمتره چون کامل اسمبل شده!

----------


## razavi_university

من از ابزار IDA برای ریسورس کردن استفاده میکنم 
www.datarescue.com

----------


## taherbaghal

> (اگه مربوط نبود حذفش کنید)
> چجوری میشه یک برنامه .net رو کامل کامپایل کرد . یعنی دیگه نیاز به فریم ورک نداشته باشه و مثل یک application مستقل عمل کنه؟
> فکرکنم اینجوری احتمال decode کردنش کمتره چون کامل اسمبل شده!


فکر نمیکنم چنین چیزی ممکن باشه :متفکر:  
 ولی اگر بشه خیلی خوبه دیگه حتی نیاز به تشخیص نصب فریم ورک نداریم  :چشمک:

----------


## alirezador

نه جانم این مسئله غیر ممکنه ولی تنها در صورتی که از install shield  استفاده کنی هنگام نصب و اجرا فریم ورک نمی خواد ولی اون هم dll های مربوط به برنامه ما را همراه برنا مه رو هارد کاربر کپی میکنه در مورد این موضوع تو تاپیک های دیگه اگه جستجو کنی خیلی چیز ها به دست میاری

----------


## once4ever

منظور اصلی استفاده نکردن از فریم ورک نیست چون همه میدونیم که برنامه ای که با دات نت نوشتیم نیاز به فریم ورک داره. چون این فریم ورک هست که برنامه رو اجرا و کامپایل نهایی (مطابق با سیستم ) میکنه. (حالا مهم نیست که هدف ازاینکار قابل اجراشدن برنامه تو هر سیستمی هست) - به قول معروف آقا ما نخواستیم   :چشمک:  

توضیحات یکی از این برنامه های رمزگداری رو که خوندم. نوشته بود قابل اجرا بدون فریم ورک! فکر کنم برنامه رو کامل کامپایل میکنه که دراینصورت یک سورس باز نیست که بشه براحتی desource کرد! (و البته اون قابلیتهارو نداره احتمالا)

هیچ کاری نشد نداره همینطور که کد برنامه ات رو میکشن بیرون پس اینم میشه  :متفکر:

----------


## alirezador

آقای once4ever من هم مشتاقم که اگر چنین نرم افزاری وجود داره به ما هم بدید ممنون میشم که این را در اختیار ما هم بزارید

----------


## بابک زواری

کاش این بحث رو در یک تاپیک مجزا شروع کنید ؛ بحث بسیار جالبی هست میتونیم نتایج خوبی بگیریم

----------


## taherbaghal

اگر واقعاٌ چنین چیزی بشه خیلی خوبه ولی احتمالاً این نرم افزار فایل های فریم ورک رو توی برنامه بصورت Builtin قرار میده

----------


## alirezador

بنا به دستور آقای زواری من یک تاپیک در مورد این میزنم تا ان شا الله به نتیجه خوبی برسیم
این هم آدرس
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=41559

----------


## razavi_university

حداقل این بحث رو به نتیجه برسونیم بعد بریم سراغ یه بحث دیگه

----------


## alirezador

این بحث فعلا حل شدنش یک مشکل بزرگه آقای زواری قول یک نرم افزار را که خودش نوشته را داده ما هم منتظر اون هستیم چون ظاهرا یا باید واسه این مسئله پول خرج کنیم یا بیخیال امنیت بشیم

----------


## Chabok

با عرض سلام .
راستش من طبق پیشنهاد آقای زواری برنامه Spices.net رو از سایت http://www.9rays.net
دانلود کردم و برای Decompile کردن خیلی استفاده کردم .
میخواستم بگم که این نرم افزار خودش بخش Obfuscator هم داره . امتحانش هم کردم بدک نبود .
میخوام بدونم آیا کسی تا حالا از این برنامه و خصوصا بخش Obfuscator ش استفاده کرده یا نه و آیا میشه بهش اطمینان داشت ؟
ممنونم .

----------


## once4ever

من یه برنامه گفتم برام درست کردن حالا میخوام امتحانش کنم.
ازدوستان که دیکدر دارید (مخصوصا جناب زواری) ببینید میشه اینو دیکد کرد یا نه.
( فایل exe هست فقط باید rename کنید)
ممنون

----------


## alirezador

سلام آقای Chabok والا اون طور که آقای زواری میگفت بهترینش xenocoder بود و چون اون هم کرک نداشت فعلا اون را هم بیخیال شدیم

----------


## alirezador

سلام آقای Chabok والا اون طور که آقای زواری میگفت بهترینش xenocoder بود و چون اون هم کرک نداشت فعلا اون را هم بیخیال شدیم

----------


## alirezador

سلام آقای Chabok والا اون طور که آقای زواری میگفت بهترینش xenocoder بود و چون اون هم کرک نداشت فعلا اون را هم بیخیال شدیم

----------


## alirezador

سلام آقای Chabok والا اون طور که آقای زواری میگفت بهترینش xenocoder بود و چون اون هم کرک نداشت فعلا اون را هم بیخیال شدیم

----------


## alirezador

سلام آقای Chabok والا اون طور که آقای زواری میگفت بهترینش xenocoder بود و چون اون هم کرک نداشت فعلا اون را هم بیخیال شدیم

----------


## once4ever

هیچکس نگرفت فایل ؟!

----------


## Mehrafrooz

> هیچکس نگرفت فایل ؟!


فایلتون مشکل داره .

----------


## once4ever

> فایلتون مشکل داره .


چه مشکلی؟
همین الان خودم گرفتمش و .zip رو پاک کردم و اجرا کرد کار کرد!!
یه برنامه که فقط فرم باز میکنه
(این فایل zip نیست - باید تغییرنام بدید به exe )

----------


## Hamedm

سلام




> هیچکس نگرفت فایل ؟!


Reflector نتونست دیکد کنه.

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## Mehrafrooz

> چه مشکلی؟
> همین الان خودم گرفتمش و .zip رو پاک کردم و اجرا کرد کار کرد!!
> یه برنامه که فقط فرم باز میکنه
> (این فایل zip نیست - باید تغییرنام بدید به exe )


ببخشید حق با شما بود .

----------


## alirezador

آقای Hamedm این Reflector را میشه بزارین اینجا ما هم دانلود کنیم

----------


## Hamedm

سلام



> آقای Hamedm این Reflector را میشه بزارین اینجا ما هم دانلود کنیم


این هم Reflector.

در پناه حق موفق باشید و پرتوان

----------


## dariush_hk

پس ادامه بحث چی شد؟ 

- یکی از روشها اینه:
بخشی از کد رو encrypt کنیم. و یک فایل دیگه فایل exe ما رو decrypt و اجرا کنه.

----------


## meandyouwith2003

من یه برنامه به نام net. reactor پیدا کردم ، که با تمام نسخه های net. همچنین 2 سازگاری داره ، کرکش رو هم دارم ، ولی مشکل اینجاست وقتی کرک رو کپی می کنم برنامه پیغام خطا نمایش میده ، در زیر لینک برنامه را میگذارم ، دوستان اگه کرک رو هم خواستند Pm بدن تا لینک رو بدم :

http://www.eziriz.com/downloads/dotn...ctor_setup.exe

موفق باشید .

----------


## alirezador

آقا حامد خیلی ممنون

----------


## hosein_scan

آقا برنامه dotnetprotector هم خیلی جالبه ولی متاسفانه هیچگونه کرکی نه برای اون و نه برای برنامه هایی که از کد های دات نت محافظت میکنند نیست.
من توی سایت های روسی خیلی گشتم ولی نیست. نیست نیست.....

----------


## vahidiran

بیایید خودمان یک کاری بکنیم مثلا بیایمم یه عالم کدی کا  کامپایل می شه و الکی هم هستش بریزیم تو برنامه یا برنامه رو به یه dll لینک کنیم که این dll همیشه به برنامه لینک باشه و با پارامتری مثل time در ارتباط باشه تا فرض کنیم کد خالی به درد اونی که کد رو در می آره نخوره

----------


## blackbird

سلام دوستان
سوالی در مورد Obfuscator ها برام پیش اومد لطفا اکه کسی جوابشو می دونه کمکم کنه.
معادل Packer می شه UnPacker پس معادل Ofuscator چی می شه؟
با تشکر

----------


## vahidiran

بییاید این بحث رو ادامه بدیم
به نظرم یه راهش اینه که این نرم افزار رو پولامون بگذاریم روی  هم بخریمش
هرچه باشه این نرم افزار ها علکی درست نشده اند و کلی تست شده اند

----------


## sh

اگر مایل به تهیه XenoCode 2006 یا DotNET Reactor هستید روی لینک امضای من کلیک کنید

----------


## tc1000

> اگر مایل به تهیه XenoCode 2006 یا DotNET Reactor هستید روی لینک امضای من کلیک کنید


قدت این نرم افزادر چه حدی است آیادیگه کسی نمی تونه دسترسی به کدها پیدا کنه؟

----------


## riyahiyan

هرچند یکم افت داره ولی  منم با خریدنش موافقم!

----------


## hector2000

دوستان حامل خبر خوشی هستم
دوست ارجمندم h2 توانسته است که برنامه محافت از سورس خوبی را همراه با کرک پیدا کند که البته کارش را هم به خوبی انجام میدهد.

----------


## SYSMAN

> دوستان حامل خبر خوشی هستم
> دوست ارجمندم h2 توانسته است که برنامه محافت از سورس خوبی را همراه با کرک پیدا کند که البته کارش را هم به خوبی انجام میدهد.


اسم برنامه رو می فرمائید

----------


## reza_62

اگر این برنامه منظورتان باشد من کرکش را دارم
Xenocode Postbuild.Fox 2007

----------


## hector2000

نه خیر فکر کنم ورژنهای fox کلا resource کننده هستند ولی برنامه ایشون اسمش
 codeveil 1.2 است.(همراه کرک)

----------


## __H2__

سلام
با توجه به اینکه یک سری از دوستان و سروران ارجمند با کاربر hector تماس گرفته و این برنامه را خواستند، من کلی فکر کردم و دیدم آپلودش زیاد جالب نیست.
من نرم افزار فوق را از فردی به نام آقای "قمی کتیگری" به شماره تلفن 09329247415 خریداری کردم و مشکل من حل شد.

نمیدانم ایشان خودشان برنامه نویس هستند یا تاجرند ولی اگر اشخاصی مثل ایشان دل گرم شوند به نفع ما هم است !!! و شاید دنبال ورژن های بعدی و یا دیگر برنامه ها هم بروند و وقت ما هم کمتر در سرچ کرک تلف میشود و ....

برای همین پیشنهاد میکنم دوستانی که نماینده شرکت هستند و نمی خواهند از جیبشان پول دهند، با خود ایشان تماس بگیرند و از خود ایشان خریداری کنند ولی به صرف زدن PM یا Email من هم چشم کور برای هر کس که بخواهد برنامه را ارسال میکنم (فقط ایمیل فراموش نشود)
ضمناً من چند ماه قبل CD فوق را به مبلغ 5000 خریداری کردم و با پست تحویل گرفتم و شدیداً امیدوارم ایشان قیمت را زیاد نکرده باشند
و مجدداً تکرار میکنم که با یک تک PM یا میل () برنامه را برای دوستان ارسال میکنم.

=====
لینک دانلود در پست 94

----------


## VisualStudio

> من چند ماه قبل CD فوق را به مبلغ 5000 خریداری کردم و با پست تحویل گرفتم و شدیداً امیدوارم ایشان قیمت را زیاد نکرده باشند


با تشکر از کاربر H2 و محض اطلاع دوستان
من این سی دی را سفارش دادم قیمت همان 5000 هست
متشکر

----------


## mahdi_negahi

یک مسئله است آیا میشه به این برنامه اطمینان کرد و کدهای مهم را خود را به این برنامه بسپاریم

----------


## once4ever

> یک مسئله است آیا میشه به این برنامه اطمینان کرد و کدهای مهم را خود را به این برنامه بسپاریم


به این برنامه که تو صفحه 6 همین تاپیک هست نگاه کن و ببین میتونی ریسورسش کنی یا نه!
اگه تونستی به ما هم بگو دیگه ازش استفاده نکنیم ;)
https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...8&postcount=59

----------


## hector2000

دوست گرامی مطمئن باشید که H2 این کار را قبلا انجام داده است

----------


## __H2__

سلام



> یک مسئله است آیا میشه به این برنامه اطمینان کرد و کدهای مهم را خود را به این برنامه بسپاریم


اگر برایتان مهم است، خوب بهرحال از اینکه برنامه را همینطوری بدهید که بهتر است؟  :چشمک: 
تازه همانطور که کاربر once4ever هم اشاره کردند خودتان یک نمونه exe یا dll را بدهید و ببینید میتوانید با ابزار آلات ریسورس کننده کدش را در بیاورید!

و همچنین که کاربر hector2000 هم اشاره کردند، من خودم تست کردم، هم برنامه اجرا شد و هم کدهایش را نتوانستم در بیاورم.

 :قلب: موفق باشید.

----------


## MShagi

یک نرم افزار فوق العاده قدرتمند به نام smartassembly وجود دارد که هم قدرتمند و هم هوشمند عمل می کند و در بین رقبای خود یک تاز می باشد از چندین تکنیک Ofusacting استفاده می کند و علاو ه بر آن مدیریت حافظه و گزارشگیری خطا را می تواند بر عهده بگیرد لطفا هر کس که crack آن را یافت لطفا آن را در اختیار دیگران نیز بگذارد.

----------


## scorpion_man

با سلام و تشکر از همه دوستانی که این مطالب را در این تاپیک مفید مورد بحث و بررسی قرار دادن
فقط کسی اینجا نگفت این برنامه های محافظ را باید از کجا خریداری کنیم یا از کجا باید Download کنیم
با تشکر مجدد از همه دوستان
ایمیل منم scorpion_man1982@yahoo.com

----------


## __H2__

سلام
قبلاً گفته بودم دوستانی که برنامه را میخواهد تک میل یا pm بدهند، و دوستان و سروران بسیاری هم pm یا میل زدند ولی دیگر فکر کنم خیلی گذشته، پس لینک دانلود مستقیم و بیواسطه را اینجا میگذارم تا همه عزیزان و سروران دات نت کار دانلود کنند.
http://www.h02.ir/Download.aspx?File....2%20R5465.zip
یا
http://www.h02.ir/Download.aspx?File...v1.2 R5465.zip

موفق و پیروز و دات نتی باشید!

----------


## choobin84

متاسفانه هر چی جستجو کردم پیداش نکردم/
قبلا یکی از اعضای سایت روشی برای محافظت از سورس گفته بودند؛ چیز شبیه به این...

یه برنامه با وی بی 6 یا یه زبان برنامه نویسی غیر دات نتی، که جریانی از صفر و یک های تولید شده با دات نت رو در خودش جا بده و از درون خودش برنامه رو اجرا کنه.
اگه یه همچین روشی ممکنه ، چطوری؟

آقای زواری هم در یکی دو تا پست قول نوشتن برنامه ای را داده بودند که از کد محافظت کنه.البته میخواستند سورسشو هم بذارند.
نه exe اونو گذاشتند نه سورس

----------


## __H2__

سلام
این روش که شما میگید زیاد جالب نیست و محافظی خوبی نمیکند و برنامه نهایی را بلاشک کند میکند و یک کسی که مطالب کمی میداند میتواند exe اصلی را پیدا کند و اصولاً راه زیبایی نیست و روشی غیر کلاسیک است و به نوعی سرهم بندی است!

اگر برنامه فوق را دانلود کنید و کمی وقت برای یادگیری گزینه هاتیش بگذارید، به روش خوب و حرفه ای میتوانید جلوی ریسورس شدن برنامه تان بگیرید.

----------


## choobin84

> سلام
> این روش که شما میگید زیاد جالب نیست و محافظی خوبی نمیکند و برنامه نهایی را بلاشک کند میکند و یک کسی که مطالب کمی میداند میتواند exe اصلی را پیدا کند و اصولاً راه زیبایی نیست و روشی غیر کلاسیک است و به نوعی سرهم بندی است!
> 
> اگر برنامه فوق را دانلود کنید و کمی وقت برای یادگیری گزینه هاتیش بگذارید، به روش خوب و حرفه ای میتوانید جلوی ریسورس شدن برنامه تان بگیرید.


بله درسته! اما همین obfuscator ها رو چطوری می نویسند. هر کس که خودش این محافظ های کد رو نوشته ، حتما می تونه کدی رو که بوسیله نم افزارش تغییر پیدا کرده رو برگردونه. 
مثلا همین برنامه آخری که معرفی شده

----------


## __H2__

> بله درسته! اما همین obfuscator ها رو چطوری می نویسند. هر کس که خودش این محافظ های کد رو نوشته ، حتما می تونه کدی رو که بوسیله نم افزارش تغییر پیدا کرده رو برگردونه. 
> مثلا همین برنامه آخری که معرفی شده


البته من از سازوکار این قبیل برنامه ها خبر ندارم ولی دلیل نمیشه.
مثلاً هش کدها، غیرقابل بازگشت هستند.
یا اصلاً اگر اینطور باشه برنامه نویسان غیر دات نتی هم باید نگران باشند!
چون بالاخره آنها هم کد مینویسند و کامپایلر یک کس دیگری می آید و کد آنها را *تبدیل* میکند به نوع دیگری از داده که ظاهراً با امنیت خوبی غیر قابل بازگشت است! آنها هم باید نگران باشند که شرکت سازنده کامپایلر بتواند کدآنها را بدست آورد ...

_(_
_گرچه برنامه های Decompiler هم وجود دارند ولی کسی نگران نیست! چون دقت خوبی ندارند و خیلی بعضاً اشتباه و گنگ جواب میدهند._
_ولی مطلبی که دات نت کارها را نگران کرده، کیفت فوق العاده Decompiler های مخصوص دات نت است که به شفافیت و دقت کد اصلی را پس میدهد._
_)_

در کل پر واضح است که اگر امنیت سورس کد برایتان مهم است، محافظ کردن برنامه با نرم افزارهای فوق بهتر از عدم محافظت است.

----------


## Nick2k

با تشکر از دوست عزیز _H2_ بخاطر codeveil. من یه سوال داشتم ممنون میشم اگه راهنماییم کنید.
اگه برنامه ای از یک dll استفاده کنه چطوری باید dll را obfuscate کرد؟ من یک کلاس داخل dll تعریف کردم و بعد آن را با add refrence به برنامه اصلی اضافه کردم. بعد فایل exe و dll را با fuscate codeveil کردم و داخل setup گذاشتم و برنامه نصبی درست کردم بعد از نصب واجرا ، کلاس داخل load ،dll نمی شد و error میداد.
اگر روش خاصی وجود دارد لطفا راهنمایی کنید.

----------


## __H2__

سلام
برنامه مذکور گزینه های خیلی زیادی دارد.
باید تنظیمات را بفهمید و بجا استفاده کنید.

مثلاً محافظت سورس
تغییر نام متد و کلاسس ها
کدگذاری Resorce ها
کدگذاری String های استفاده شده در برنامه
و...

----------


## Nick2k

سلام
ممنون دوست عزیز، ولی من هر چی گزینه ها را امتحان کردم درست نشد.
کلاسی که در dll تعریف شده بعد از veil شدن load نمی شود. تیک کدگذاری managed resources را هم زدم و additional search paths را هم وارد کردم.

----------


## __H2__

سلام
[quote=Nick2k;407623]سلام
تیک کدگذاری managed resources را هم زدم quote]
اول عضر خواهی میکنم که نمیتوان زودتر به سایت سر بزنم و دوم اگر برنامه شما کار نمیکند باید گزینه های رمزگذزاری را کمتر کنید نه بیشتر!
مثلاً String ها و Resource ها را از رمزگذاری حذف کنید و حتماً تغییر نام متدها و کلاسس ها را هم غیر فعال کنید، این آخری برای DLL خیلی مهم است.
یعنی برنامه محافظ می آید و نام کلاسس شما را که اسمی با مصما است بر میدارد و فقط یک a ناقابل جایش میگذارد و در داخل هر جا هم ارجاعی شده آن را هم اصلاح میکند و در آخر برنامه های دیگر اصلاً نمیتوانند به ان بخش وصل شوند.

DLL تان را بعد از رمزگذاری در یک New Project در محیط VS اینکلود کنید و با Object Browse ببینید تغییر فاحشی در نام ها و .... حاصل شده ؟؟؟
اگر باز هم حل نشد و اگر خواستید یک نمونه برایتان درست کنم؟!

----------


## amin joon

با سلام

من xenocode 2007 رو دانلود کردم که البته کرکش رو گیرم نیومد. ولی Xenocode 2006 Community Edition رو که full هم هست رو تونستم گیر بیارم.

نظرتون درباره اون چیه؟ آیا کسی با اون کار کرده؟
 البته بعضی از امکانات 2007 رو نداره. مثلا بخش optimize.

----------


## choobin84

> با سلام
> 
>  ولی Xenocode 2006 Community Edition رو که full هم هست رو تونستم گیر بیارم.


از کجا        ؟

----------


## hamed_bostan

کاش دوستان گه گداری به لطف های بی کران نرم افزار emul  یا همون edonkey  هم نظری می افکندند

----------


## ehsangfl

با سلام
من وقتی این تاپیک رو خوندم یه چیزی رو متوجه نشدم. اونم اینه که چرا شما بزرگواران از dotfuscator که همراه خود vs  ارائه شده استفاده نمی کنید. آیا اون مشکلی داره ؟ من برنامه هام رو با استفاده از اون محافظت می کنم و با تستی که رو ی 2 نرم افزار دی اسمبل انجام دادم، کد ها نشون داده نمی شن و دی اسمبل انجام نمی شه.
ممنون می شم اگه این کار مشکلی داره به منم بگید که از یه ابزار دیگه استفاده کنم.
 :لبخند:  :لبخند:

----------


## Programmer.G

> با سلام
> من وقتی این تاپیک رو خوندم یه چیزی رو متوجه نشدم. اونم اینه که چرا شما بزرگواران از dotfuscator که همراه خود vs  ارائه شده استفاده نمی کنید. آیا اون مشکلی داره ؟ من برنامه هام رو با استفاده از اون محافظت می کنم و با تستی که رو ی 2 نرم افزار دی اسمبل انجام دادم، کد ها نشون داده نمی شن و دی اسمبل انجام نمی شه.
> ممنون می شم اگه این کار مشکلی داره به منم بگید که از یه ابزار دیگه استفاده کنم.


نه اتفاقا از بهترین هاست. مشکلی نداره. فقط نسخه کاملش نیست یعنی چون رایگان می ده برخی امکاناتش رو حذف کرده.

----------


## ehsangfl

> نه اتفاقا از بهترین هاست. مشکلی نداره. فقط نسخه کاملش نیست یعنی چون رایگان می ده برخی امکاناتش رو حذف کرده.


ببخشید میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید.
مثلا چه امکاناتی حذف شده که باعث می شه دوستان از اون استفاده نکنن. این چیزها حیاتی هستند؟

----------


## Programmer.G

> ببخشید میشه بیشتر توضیح بدید.
> مثلا چه امکاناتی حذف شده که باعث می شه دوستان از اون استفاده نکنن. این چیزها حیاتی هستند؟


دوست عزیز این نرم افزار مال شرکت PreEmptive می باشد. نسخه ای هم که تو ویژوال استادیو هست *Community Edition* می باشد.تو این صفحه مقایسه کامل انواع ورژن های این برنامه موجوده.http://www.preemptive.com/products/d.../Editions.html

----------


## rezadavodi

خسته نباشید به دوستان.
من ک . ر . ک نسخه Xenocode Postbuild Fox 2007 رو گیر آوردم سعی می کنم یه جا آپلود کنم تا دوستان دیگه استفاده کنن.
حجمش حدود 30 مگ هست.

----------


## Payman62

سلام.
رضا جان حتما تو یه سایت آپلود کن که لینک مستقیم بده و بشه با دانلود منیجر دانلود کرد. تو رپید شیر نکنی.

برنامه ای که جناب h2 در این لینک   https://barnamenevis.org/showth...=36829&page=10 تو پست 94 قرار دادن چطوره؟ تایید میکنید؟

----------


## choobin84

در مورد obfuscate توسط خود ویژوال استودیو چیزی نمی دونم.چطوری اینکار رو انجام بدم؟

----------


## e.mohammad

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من چون خودم خیلی دنبال این 3 تا نرم افزار گشتم براتون آپلود میکنم.در ضمن همه crack شده هستند.
در مورد طرز استفاده از اونا هر سوالی بود من در خدمتم.

----------


## el_abdollahi

میشه بگین کجا آپلود کردین ؟

----------


## Nightbat

دوستان کدوم یکی از این نرم افزار ها رو با .net 3.5 تست کردید ؟

----------


## once4ever

توجه: حتما تاحالا متوجه شدید که سورسهای کد شده توسط این برنامه ها هم قابل برگشت شدن هستند (هرچند در بعضی موارد به سختی!!)
اگر کسی اطلاعاتی داره همینجا بنویسه.

----------


## choobin84

> توجه: حتما تاحالا متوجه شدید که سورسهای کد شده توسط این برنامه ها هم قابل برگشت شدن هستند (هرچند در بعضی موارد به سختی!!)
> اگر کسی اطلاعاتی داره همینجا بنویسه.


با این حساب ، از نا امن ترین محیط های برنامه نویسی همین ویژوال استودیو دات نت است، هیچ جور نمیشه با هاش کنار اومد.
دو راه باقی می مونه.
1- برنامه ای بنویسی که از کد شدن کدت جلوگیری کنه.
2-ویژوال استودیو رو ببوسی بذاری کنار.

----------


## __H2__

سلام
من که با همان برنامه که خودم لینکش را در پست 94 دادم کار کردم و نتوانسته کد برگردانم.
اگر میخواهید میشود تست کرد؟
اگر خواستید من هم کمک میکنم، یک exe میدهم شما ببینید میتوانید سورسش را بدست آوردی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

منظورم جنگ و دعوا نیست.
بلکه با هم همفکری و کمک کنیم تا مشکل حل شود.
چون من تا حالا نتوانسته ام سورس های کد شده با CodeVeil را برگردانم و فکر میکردم و میکنم که نشود...
اگر بشود ریسورس کرد دلم میخواهد بدانم. (که همچنان بعید میدانم)

----------


## __H2__

سلام
مثلاً دوستان یک تستی کنند و ببینند میتوانند کد این را بدست اورند و اینجا بگذارند؟!  :متفکر: 
تحت فریم ورک 2 و با VB2008 نوشته شده، حجم فایل اولیه هم فقط دو و نیم کیلو بایت بوده که پس از آنکه تحویل CodeVeil شده حجمش 10 کیلو بایت افزایش یافته.

اگر کسی بتواند کد سورس این را بگذارد، یعنی نرم افزار CodeVeil بدرد نمیخورد.  :متفکر: 

البته نکته ای کوچک علاوه بر فراخانی MessageBox در سورسش وجود دارد.

----------


## crc.logger

> سلام
> مثلاً دوستان یک تستی کنند و ببینند میتوانند کد این را بدست اورند و اینجا بگذارند؟! 
> تحت فریم ورک 2 و با VB2008 نوشته شده، حجم فایل اولیه هم فقط دو و نیم کیلو بایت بوده که پس از آنکه تحویل CodeVeil شده حجمش 10 کیلو بایت افزایش یافته.
> 
> اگر کسی بتواند کد سورس این را بگذارد، یعنی نرم افزار CodeVeil بدرد نمیخورد. 
> 
> البته نکته ای کوچک علاوه بر فراخانی MessageBox در سورسش وجود دارد.


sharmande dostan man laptopam va rosh farsi naneveshte 
dar morede obfuscating bayad goft microsoft yeki az behtarin technology haye donya ra dar ekhteyar dare toye in kar ke java ham be hamin shekl hast ama MSIL(MicroSoft Intermediate Language) behtar az chizaye sun mimone mishe goft beyne obfuscator ha {SmartAssembly} az hamsh behtare va dostani ke mikhand vaghean barnameye ba ghoflhaye mohkam benevisand bayad dar zaman ejra tavasot DSL ya (Domain Specific Language ) va ba JIT(Just in time)compiler codehashona compile konand ke mishe goft kare crackerha khaili sakht mishe az khaili ham bishtar man khosh hal misham ke be har kodom az shoma ke ehteyaj be donestane ina dare komak konam agar kari dashtid mitonid ba ID man dar yahoo chat konid ba tashakor az dostane aziz 
ID:master.shell

----------


## raziehmehrizi

میشه کار با نرم افزار codeveil را توضیح بدید

----------


## __H2__

سلام
متأسفانه به دلیل مشکلات شخصی یک ماهی نتوانستم به این سایت سر بزنم...
میدانم که دیر شده...
ولی بهر حال جواب دادن بهتر از جواب ندادن و بی توجهی است.

استفاده اش راحت است.
شما میتوانید نرم افزار را روی فایل تک dll یا exe و یا گروهی از فایلها اجرا کنید.


دادن فایلها به نرم افزار
==========
نرم افزار را اجرا کنید و در صورت نیاز فرمان File->New Project بزنید.
فایلها را با فرمان Project->Add Assembly به برنامه بدهید.


فرق رمزگذاری/ابهام سازی تک فایل و گروهی
==========
باید توجه داشته باشید که رمزگذاری یا ابهام سازی گروهی با انجام همان عملیات روی تک تک فایلها به طور جداگانه کمی فرق دارد.

اگر فایلها را گروهی انتخاب کنید، CodeVeil همه را هماهنگ با هم تغییر میدهد و اگر متدی در dll ای تغییر خاصی دهد، جاهایی که این متد را صدا میزنند نیز اصلاح میشود


تنظیمات عمومی و کلی
==========
این تنظیمات به صورت چند CheckBox در پنجره اصلی هستند و بر تمام تنظیمات دیگر که گفته خواهد شد ارجعیت دارند.
مثلاً مشخص میکنند که کدهای IL رمز گذاری شوند یا نه؟ فایلهای و اطلاعات داخل Resource ها رمز گذاری شوند یا نه؟ و...


تنظیمات خاص برای هر فایل جداگانه
==========
میتوانید با دبل کلیک بر روی نام فایل در لیست پنجره اصلی، دیالوگ جدیدی مخصوص همان فایل را مشاهده کنیید.
برگه اول این دیالوگ Rules است، که یکسری معیار کلی برای رمزگذاری مشخص میکند.
میتوانید این معیارها را کم و زیاد و تغییر دهید.
معیاری که در لیست بالاتر باشد ارجعیت بیشتری دارد.
مثلاً دکمه New را کلیک کنید تا دیالوگ جدید با تیتر Selection Rule باز شود.
     شما یک معیار جدید اضافه میکند
     با الگوی * (* یعنی هر تعداد کاراکتر = هر نامی)
     و نوع Property و دسترسی Private
     و در اخر دیالگو مشخص میکند که این کدها را رمزگذاری کند.
     (در آخر دیالوگ گزینه Obfuscate و Don't Obfuscate مشخص میکنند که ابهام سازی و رمزگذاری انجام شود یا نه.)

با این Rule جدید کلیه Private Property ها با هر نامی رمز گذاری میشوند.

حال به دلایل خاصی شما نیاز دارید Property هایی که با نام مثلاً VS شروع میشوند رمزگذاری نشوند.
(مثلاً VSAbcd یا vsnet و...)
راه حل ساده است، باید یک Rule جدید تعریف کنید با الگوی *VS که ابهام سازی رویش انجام نشود و در لیست بالاتر از بقیه Rule ها باشد.


از Rule ها که بگذریم میرسیم به زبانه Objects در این زبانه شما میتواند صراحتاً هر تک کتد یا کلاسس یا ... را مشخص کنید که ابهامسازی و رمزگذاری شود یا خیر.
تیک مستقیم و مشخص برای هر آیتم به معنی انجام رمزگذاری است.
عدم تیک و جالی بودن CheckBox نظیر هر آیتم به معنی عدم رمزگذاری است.
و پر بودن مربع (حالت میانه و پیش فرض) به معنی آن است که از منطق Rule ها تبعیت کند.


==========
امیدوارم متوجه منظور من و فرآیند کلی کار شده باشید، چون وقت بیشتری برای تایپ کامل تر نداشتم.
بهترین آموزشگاه و معلم، خواستن و دست به کار شدن مستقیم خود انسان است.
میبخشید دیر شد و خدانگه دار.

----------


## Naruto

سلام.
Eazfuscator.NET از برنامه های *رایگان* جهت محافظت از Source Code های شما در محیط Net. هستش.
این برنامه با جدیدترین ورژنهای Net Framework. و Visual Studio سازگاره و کارش هم درسته :چشمک: .
کار کردن با این برنامه بسیار ساده ست.با یه Drag and drop ساده برنامه شما محافظت میشه.
نتیجه کار را با Reflector ببینید. :شیطان: 
توضیحات بیشتر + لینک دانلود:

http://www.foss.kharkov.ua/g1/projects/eazfuscator/dotnet/Default.aspx

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> سلام.
> Eazfuscator.NET از برنامه های *رایگان* جهت محافظت از Source Code های شما در محیط Net. هستش.
> این برنامه با جدیدترین ورژنهای Net Framework. و Visual Studio سازگاره و کارش هم درسته.
> کار کردن با این برنامه بسیار ساده ست.با یه Drag and drop ساده برنامه شما محافظت میشه.
> نتیجه کار را با Reflector ببینید.
> توضیحات بیشتر + لینک دانلود:
> 
> http://www.foss.kharkov.ua/g1/projec...t/Default.aspx


میشه یکم بیستر دمورش توضیح بدید و آیا برنامه بهتری هست

----------


## bad_boy_2007

اين تاپيك مربوط به سال 86 است و تقريبا هيچكدام از لينكهايش معتبر نيست ، بد نيست دنبال SmartAssembely بگردي ، ابزار خوبي است .

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

> اين تاپيك مربوط به سال 86 است و تقريبا هيچكدام از لينكهايش معتبر نيست ، بد نيست دنبال SmartAssembely بگردي ، ابزار خوبي است .


ادرس سايت برنامه و امورش كار با نرم افزار داريد ؟
چقدر مورد اصمينان مي باشد؟

----------


## __H2__

سلام



> ادرس سايت برنامه و امورش كار با نرم افزار داريد ؟


http://www.smartassembly.com/




> چقدر مورد اصمينان مي باشد؟


برنامه خوب و از شرکت معتبری هم است.

دوستان میتوانند روی پیدا کردن لینک دانلود برنامه های زیر جستجو کنند:
DotFuscator
.NET Reactor
XenoCode
SmartAssembely
CodeVeil

اینها جزء معتبرین ترین برنامه ها در این ضمینه هستند.
موفق باشید.

----------

